# Sun glare washes out rear view display



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Now with some sunny weather in Boston, I notice difficulty viewing my Altima's back up camera screen when the sun is on it. Anyone have advice on solutions...seems like some kind of awning is needed.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Anti-glare screen protector


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I have the same problem here in sunny California with my Altima.
When this happens, i just back up the old-fashioned way - I use the muscles in my neck and back to make my head around and then use my eyeballs and/or the rear-view mirrors. Try it, it really works!


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

People backed up their cars for a long time without the use of a back up camera. I think you'll be okay


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You can always have your pax jump out and guide you out


----------

